# Our Banana



## jungleterry (Jan 16, 2022)

I just had a chance to detail him out . Looks all original to me but this being our first . Paint is amazing too .great example I’m thinking anyway . Love to maybe change pedals from black union bowed to white . Would pop even more . Bought a 69 70 vista brochure so will have more information soon . Love this one. Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Cam_from_Canada (Jan 16, 2022)

Love it!


----------



## Spencerfreak (Jan 16, 2022)

This one is really sweeet! Where in the world did you find it? 😀


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 16, 2022)

My friend decided to down size and I told him this one had a new home


----------



## Spencerfreak (Jan 16, 2022)

Sounds like a GREAT guy 😉


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 16, 2022)

He is for sure


----------



## bicyclebuff (Jan 20, 2022)

Wow thats over the top


----------



## AndyA (Jan 20, 2022)

Nice! If considering white pedals, you might consider white cable housing. Housing is also available in yellow. Have fun!


----------

